
Pokémon Go Is Coming to Apple Watch - rl3
https://www.polygon.com/2016/9/7/12836838/pokemon-go-apple-watch-ios
======
saddestcatever
"... activity goals set by the player. During a walk, it registers the
distance and calories burned." Interesting - are they transitioning Pokemon GO
to a peripheral activity? No longer the primary focus, but simply a side
minigame to otherwise analog activities.

Also, the $35 peripheral seems to be too little too late. I can only imagine
the piles of money they could have made if the hardware could have been
available when EVERYONE was playing playing Pokemon GO.

